# Having a crush on someone is fun



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Sure it can make your life miserable if they don't like you back but even if my crush doesn't like me in return, I still think it's fun having a crush on them. They are that one person you can't stop thinking about. That one person who is constantly in your imagination. That one person you have random dreams about and even want to know what their favorite movies are or what kind of food they like. Also having the chance to look at their photos and see how even cuter they've gotten. A lot of people say that it's miserable having a crush on someone but honestly, I'd probably be bored to death if I didn't have a crush on anyone.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

The feeling of having a crush can be fun. But for me it usually ends in sadness.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> I don't think thats very healthy @Palom...I mean @Farideh
> 
> But yeah, I don't like crushing on people, that's just me


I'm sure you did at one point in your life.


----------



## SapphicDysphoria (Aug 24, 2014)

I would agree, actually. As painful as it can be, there's something exciting about having someone to daydream about and occasionally Facebook stalk. If I'm not in a relationship or interested in someone, I find I'm more depressed than when I'm crushing on a girl I know I can never have haha


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> I have a couple times, I just don't like to lol. It's too draining for me.
> 
> Also whats up with being a dude now and stuff xD


What's up with you wanting to be a dinasour? If reincarnation existed, would you like to be a T-Rex?


----------



## Gus954 (Jul 25, 2013)

Back in high school i had a crush on this girl in my PE class. One day i just went up to her and started talking to her.I asked her out to the movies but thx to my bad luck it was spring break that weekend and went on vacation with my parents so i freaking blew it with my bad timing.When i came back some other dude was flirting with her so i gave up


----------



## Therin (Aug 12, 2014)

I get what you're saying OP. I love having crushes on people. I'm usually content with just thinking about the person in my head rather than taking action/ pursuing them. I've only ever felt strongly enough about one crush and thus decided to do something about it. We were dating for a bit but she broke it off. Sigh. I still have a crush on her though. I feel like I can't go without having one! It's a distraction I guess. Excuse to feel the fuzzies.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Farideh said:


> Sure it can make your life miserable if they don't like you back but even if my crush doesn't like me in return, I still think it's fun having a crush on them.


 Pretty much agree. I never really thought of it as a bad thing. Though I did have a little trouble staying in touch with reality and not getting depressed a long time ago.

Eventually, I realized it didn't really matter if they liked me or not. And really, I finally started to understand that expecting them to was actually pretty stupid. It can be fun if you can keep things in perspective. The main thing to keep in mind is you have to always be asking yourself when you should back off. No one thinks it's cool to feel like they're being stalked or something.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Yeah, they can add some spice to your life.


----------



## ComfortWhereWeOverlap (Sep 3, 2014)

Having crushes can be fun...At first... I had a crush on this boy I worked with all summer at a summer camp. He was pretty shy though as was I (because whenever we interacted was in groups [yay anxiety!]). I never really knew what he thought of me and didn't think it mattered, but when asked who was on his "camp cutie list" and he said me~which I was told later~ I started view him differently and became even more shy than I was before...it upset me how much finding that out increased my anxiety around him and having a crush on him almost became painful, but not in the cute way LOL. Oh well.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> I did die, now I'm a dinosaur. Awesome!!!


Dork.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Awesome dork amarite


My gosh major dork!


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Farideh said:


> I still think it's fun having a crush on *them*.


Who are "them" ? ops


----------



## Zoom (Jun 28, 2014)

VictimEternal said:


> Who are "them" ? ops


Genderless pronoun; because having a crush isn't gender specific.


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Zoom said:


> Genderless pronoun; because having a crush isn't gender specific.


oh really? cause i thought it was multiple person , all male , thanks for the grammar lesson pal


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

anyway , i'm currently playing need for speed and i get to crush on lots of poeple , the dork i am , and it's fun


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

VictimEternal said:


> oh really? cause i thought it was multiple person , all male , thanks for the grammar lesson pal


I've had crushes on more than one person at the same time. It happens.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> You mean majorly awesome dork right? :3


Only you.


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Farideh said:


> I've had crushes on more than one person at the same time. It happens.


wow


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

I've never seen the fun part, but I did experience the miserable phase.


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

OP , looks like she's good at math , he reminds me of the guy who recently won that math prize


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

VictimEternal said:


> wow


 It was only like two people. Nothing beyond that. Should have mentioned that.


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Farideh said:


> It was only like two people. Nothing beyond that. Should have mentioned that.


You said you were liked by multiple people at the same time , and that there was nothing wrong with that , multiple hints at more than two ...


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

VictimEternal said:


> You said you were liked by multiple people at the same time , and that there was nothing wrong with that , multiple hints at more than two ...


Exactly. They were the ones who liked me. Not the other way around.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

VictimEternal said:


> OP , looks like she's good at math , he reminds me of the guy who recently won that math prize


I've seen this photo before. Forgot where. She can definitely pull off the pixie cut.


----------



## Violet Romantic (Aug 3, 2014)

I agree, it's fun! As long as I don't actually get my hopes up and expect anyone to actually be interested in me, everything is fine!  :lol Crushes are a good, healthy thing, I think. Unless you get obsessed or something; that would not be healthy. Obviously, I never do that. Obviously. I'm sane, I promise! :eyes

:lol


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Farideh said:


> Exactly. They were the ones who liked me. Not the other way around.


Okay then , cause i looked at your avatar and i thought it was the other way around


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Farideh said:


> I've seen this photo before. Forgot where. She can definitely pull off the pixie cut.


It was probably somewhere , i don't know what a pixie cut is


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

VictimEternal said:


> Okay then , cause i looked at your avatar and i thought it was the other way around


You got me there I guess and by the way, you haven't answered my question. What does being Persian & American have anything to do with bear mounts.


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Farideh said:


> You got me there I guess and by the way, you haven't answered my question. What does being Persian & American have anything to do with bear mounts.


I don't know  you tell me , you said you were mexican too and i thought i've never seen a mexican having those on his/her wall , facebook wall ? :lol


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

VictimEternal said:


> I don't know  you tell me , you said you were mexican too and i thought i've never seen a mexican having those on his/her wall , facebook wall ? :lol


I'm 50% Persian and 50% Mexican. So there's an ethnicity thing going on when it comes to bear mounts?? What about Americans who have Persian rugs in their home?


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Farideh said:


> I'm 50% Persian and 50% Mexican. So there's an ethnicity thing going on when it comes to bear mounts??


dude i was just trying to have a conversation with yourself , don't take me too seriously 



> What about Americans who have Persian rugs in their home?


they'll be judged , by another americans , but like i said the last time i witnessed a persian rug in an american household it was on the "internet"


----------



## Srylance (Apr 20, 2014)

I don't see the fun at all, mine all ended in heartbreak.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

VictimEternal said:


> dude i was just trying to have a conversation with yourself , don't take me too seriously
> 
> they'll be judged , by another americans , but like i said the last time i witnessed a persian rug in an american household it was on the "internet"


No no no. I'm not offfended or anything. If I was, I would have put an angry face. haha Although, I don't really use smileys much. Here we go. :yes I don't know why I used that one.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Yes. I miss it, terribly. I want to lose my appetite because I'm sad that I haven't gotten a text from someone in 3 hours. That type of thing. Those were the good ol' days when I felt something.


----------



## Under the Rug (Sep 4, 2014)

I agree so much. It's a very powerful, and motivating feeling. I don't feel anything anymore, I badly wish I had someone to crush on. Maybe I'll invent an imaginary guy.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Haven't had one in a long time...I can't say that I feel bad about it either.

...Well, I suppose that's not entirely true, I do periodically daydream about Lzzy Hale from Halestorm; wicked voice!


----------



## villadb (Dec 30, 2012)

probably offline said:


> Yes. I miss it, terribly. I want to lose my appetite because I'm sad that I haven't gotten a text from someone in 3 hours. That type of thing. Those were the good ol' days when I felt something.


True, I'd forgotten about that cliffhanger as to whether she'd actually bother to reply to my text today or if she'd want to go to lunch. Makes life that bit more interesting and 'normal' somehow.


----------



## Nibs (Jun 28, 2014)

Crushes are fun but Limerence is the ultimate high.


----------



## Recessive J (Feb 18, 2014)

Fun at first, but ofc it always stays completely one-sided so it turns into more of an obsession in the end -_-


----------



## Nilufar (Jan 17, 2014)

Finding a new crush is fun, for some time, when you still have hope and can dream smiling and everything is beautiful... once you realise you have absolutely no chance, it's disappointing and what's worse you can't go back. You'll continue having a crush on him... no matter what. And that will go on for a much longer time than the "nice" phase. Can't decide whether it's worth it or not..


----------

